
Show HN: Compiled podcast about Covid-19. Bites from top podcasts of the week - probe
https://soundcloud.com/user-857781619/curatedpodcast-coronavirus-impact-on-economy-rude-babies
======
probe
Took bites from the best podcast episodes of the week and compiled into a
single 30 min episode! This one is all about coronavirus - from its origin, to
why CDC testing was delayed, potential impact on the economy when compared to
2008, and a fun little segment at the end about rude london babies :)

This is a fun experiment that my friends and I are running while quarantined -
there are TOO many podcast episodes, and so we’re picking bites from the best
ones. Now you can sample new episodes, learn something new, and if you like a
specific one, go and listen to the whole episode!

Would love thoughts on the format, and if interested in future ones, sign up
here -
[https://forms.gle/8gUEgTugUt4Gfw6L9](https://forms.gle/8gUEgTugUt4Gfw6L9)

